# Prom



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Did you go to your high school prom?

Anybody who knows me here can guess my answer is NO.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I went. It sucked.
Maybe it would have been more meaningful had I had a date I liked.


----------



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

Even though I still have a year or two before the prom, I voted No because there is no doubt in my mind that I am not going. (Did I phrase that right LOL)


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

It wasn't even on my horizon. I was so out of the loop socially that I don't even know for a fact that there _was_ a prom.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, I went to the prom my junior and senior years. I had never imagined myself as someone who would go to the prom, but my only friend wanted me to, and she found a date for me each time, so it didn't require much work or stress on my part (no having to ask anyone out or anything). I wouldn't say I was afraid for either one. At the time it was kind of exciting, actually, and I'm glad I went to both. Nonetheless, my prom attendance should not be read as an indication of my having had any social standing/capability in high school. It was mere good fortune.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I did not go, and I'm very glad of that. 

I can't imagine somewhere else I'd rather not be. uke seriously, I'd rather go to the dentist, than to prom.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

wituckius said:


> No, I didn't attend one single dance in high school


 :ditto . I don't dance, so it was probably for the best anyway.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. I was considered the biggest loser in school by my peers so it was impossible for me to get a date. Any girl dating me would have risked social suicide. One of my friends tried to set me up but the girl said she already had a date. I found out later she had lied and went alone because she didn't want to be seen there with me


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

....


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

I was terrified by the social stigma of not going to prom, since it seemed everyone else besides me had a date. So I forced myself to ask a girl I knew who seemed "safe", meaning even if she declined she'd be nice about it. She agreed to go.

The whole night, she and I only spoke a handful of words to each other. We did meet with a group of people for dinner, and that was pretty fun, but the prom itself was boring. We took pictures, danced one dance, and went home.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

No. I was going to go, bought the dress and all, then realized I really didn't give a hoot about prom, so I returned it.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I went, but I did not have much fun. My friend (well, a friend at that time) set me up with someone...


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

No, had no interest, and it's not like I could have gotten a date anyway.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Nope, I didn't go. Pfftt....prom...


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Nope didnt go to my prom anyways nobody asked me :um


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes I went...I was not afriad, and I had lots of fun. I wasn't afraid because I went with a bunch of friendly, single girls.

I got a sparkly dress on clearance for only $23. It was a bit retro-style, so I completed the emsemble with a long necklace of large fake pearls and a lacy scarf. I wore my hair down and did my own makeup. And I wore my corsage on my ankle instead of my wrist. I was the only one who did that with my corsage. Even though I am very quiet and shy, I sometimes like to be eccentric. I never usually go to social gatherings, so I thought it would be fun to be bold for this occasion. The other girls wore traditional prom gowns, while I looked like a flapper out of the 1920s. I liked it though, and I got lots of compliments from others for "being original".

Then, an eccentric boy walked in decked out in a white tux, tophat, and cane (unexpected coincidence). I thought it would be so great to have our picture taken together, but I too shy to approach him. I didn't dance with any boys (I was too afraid to ask), but some of the single girls from my group were dancing to the slow songs arm-in-arm in a silly way, making fun of the couples. There is a picture of me striking a dramatic tango pose with one of the girls. I didn't take prom very seriously, but it was very fun.

The only part that sucked was my school's stupid policy. We could only buy tickets in pairs for $60. It was not possible to buy a single ticket for $30. Many students argued that this was discrimination against single people, and a reflection of society's importance on couples. I had no date, but I got around the problem by buying a pair of tickets, giving one of the tickets to another single girl, and she just reimbursed me for her half.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

whiteclouds said:


> Yes I went...I was not afriad, and I had lots of fun. I wasn't afraid because I went with a bunch of friendly, single girls.
> 
> I got a sparkly dress on clearance for only $23. It was a bit retro-style, so I completed the emsemble with a long necklace of large fake pearls and a lacy scarf. I wore my hair down and did my own makeup. And I wore my corsage on my ankle instead of my wrist. I was the only one who did that with my corsage. Even though I am very quiet and shy, I sometimes like to be eccentric. I never usually go to social gatherings, so I thought it would be fun to be bold for this occasion. The other girls wore traditional prom gowns, while I looked like a flapper out of the 1920s. I liked it though, and I got lots of compliments from others for "being original".
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great time. I think that's the trick, to not take it too seriously.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I went, but it was a ridiculously scary and formal thing. 

If ever, the next dance I go to will be a hoe-down. I will play with the band by putting a piece of tape over a comb, like Snoopy.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Never. No one to go with, plus I knew I would find it extremely boring.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I voted YES AND AFRAID, but it wasn't my prom. It was my senior year but a different school/town.

It was horrible.

I didn't go my actual prom.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I went and was afraid at first, but had lots of fun


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Caedmon said:


> If ever, the next dance I go to will be a hoe-down. I will play with the band by putting a piece of tape over a comb, like Snoopy.


Now you're talking! I am up for hoe-downs, fandangos, sock hops, hootinannies, masquerades, discos, line dancing, box socials, and waltzes. They sound lots more fun than a generic high school prom.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nope didn't go. I was actually asked by this super shy, nice guy I was sorta friends with but I couldn't go through with it for many reasons. I was actually working at a florist across the street from my highschool at the time and made tons of the corsages and bouts for classmates. Was sorta weird :lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

whiteclouds said:


> Caedmon said:
> 
> 
> > If ever, the next dance I go to will be a hoe-down. I will play with the band by putting a piece of tape over a comb, like Snoopy.
> ...


:lol :agree


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Gosh, no, I didn't go to prom. I didn't have the guts to ask anyone. A cute girl in my math class asked me to go with her, but I turned her down for some reason. Avoidant behavior, I guess. 

I spent prom night in my room, depressed and anxious.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I went... blind date that was my best friend's cousin. He was nice enough but actually, I was bored most of the time. The worst part was that another girl that I didn't get along with was wearing the same dress that I was, same color and style. I was glad when it was over...


----------



## LoneWolf667 (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, and i was afraid.

I went to Senior Prom, before that i had never gone to any dance, homecoming,etc. I did not want to go but my mom kept harrassing me about it, and some peers. Then a girl called me up and asked me. And my reply was a little like this ".....um....uh.....uh....o....okkk....okay''
I made a fool out of myself. Me at prom is a violation of everything i am about. I just sat around with a fake smile while i was really freaking out inside. i don't want to talk any more about it :hide :afr


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Zero chance...I like Bill Maher's comment about how he wished they had school shootings back when he was a student... :lol I think I would rather go to prison than repeat grades 5-12 in school again.... :hide


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

I didn't go. I didn't have friends, so it would just have been boring.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i went once but was terribly shy and anxious. i only got tricked into going because the guy who asked me left before i could say no, telling me to think about it before i gave him an answer. as it turned out, his mother and mine worked together and i was pressured into going by my parents. it wasn't so bad, considering. actually maybe a little exciting. but i was very shy and uncomfortable. we danced and i didn't know how. god, i was so shy. just thinking about it now is making me blush a little at the awkwardness of it all.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Haven't gone in the past, won't go this year.


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

Went to my junior one because I had friends to go with. It was lame and the finger food sucked, which was 80% of the reason I even went. :'[

Not planning on going this year unless I have someone to go with.


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

Not only did I go to my own prom, but this guy asked me to go to his too. I was so shocked when he asked I didn't even realize I had responded with "ok". It was like the scariest moment of my life, being asked to prom. Ok, maybe not the _scariest_.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*400th post!!*

Mine hasn't happened. I'm kind of dreading when my prom comes because my brother who is now 21 made a whole big deal out of it. My dad rented him a limo, nice tux, blah blah and all of that. He went with i think 8 other people in it. After wards my dad says "of course, when your prom comes up i'll do the same for you."

Oh, right. I can't wait for all the prom questions to come up. "So who are you taking to prom?" "You're going to prom aren't you?" "Is she one of my former students?". I know they're going to think I'm a complete psychopath for not indulging in the whole event like my brother did. He's the complete opposite of me. Maybe if I had at least come first, I'd have a chance.

EDIT - my 400th post :yes


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

no. i actually kind of regret not going. all my friends went. im sure i would have had a good time.

i was just so awkward and too scared to ask any girl.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I didn't go to mine or my high school BF's prom either. We dated all throughout high school and by the time our proms came around I didn't feel like spending $80 on another dress for another formal dance!


----------



## Shinji (Aug 13, 2005)

I always tell my girlfriend that I wish I knew her in high school so we could have gone. She went to hers, but I didn't go to mine.


----------



## BabyG (Nov 8, 2003)

Nope.

Was invited, wasn’t interested. I did go to parties afterwards, though. At the time, I just thought the whole thing was ridiculous…and I knew I would feel incredibly stupid going through with it those times when I really didn’t want to. 

I agree w/shinji^^^ – I’d go anywhere, do anything with my s/o now. 8)


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Nope, I didn't go to mine.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

I went to my senior prom, but only by asking a girl I knew who was four years younger than me. And I asked through an IM under the guise of "we'll just go as friends" :lol. She really wanted to be there with someone else so she abandoned me for much of the night. 

I can't believe I asked at all, even over an IM. I guess this was before my SA was too bad. Friends I have today who didn't know me in high school can't believe I actually went to my senior prom with someone.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I didn't go, but I did have a convenient excuse. My grandfather's funeral was that same day in albuquerque (200+miles away). I still could have gone, but I didn't want to anyway.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Never went.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I didn't go, but I kind of regret the fact that I had chance to go, a couple of girls showed interest but I made up an excuse saying I wasn't able to book the time off from work(even though my job at the time was lienant for HS proms, so I just booked some extra hours at work instead).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did not attend - I didn't want to be around any of them. Still don't!
I even left town (conveniently) on the weekend of my 10th reunion; I went to visit my mother. I was in the middle of my two-year unemployment ordeal. I have a personal "no contact" clause with anyone I knew growing up. It's bad enough I still live in my hometown. uke


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

I went. But only because my friends kept asking me to and I had no excuse not to. I had to pay $60 and it was held in a classy hotel. A table sat 10 people, meaning that for every table, the students had to pay $600. I was expecting good service and good food. But the service was very medicore, the food too. 


As for the social aspect, I was very lucky to have come from a girls' school and they didn't allow boys to come to the prom, so I didn't had to have a date escot me. Thank god. It wasen't all that bad, but if I had to choose again, I wouldn't go. I didn't even bother to take pictures, which quite a lot of people did. I know some people look back to the day when they went to their high school prom and think of all the wonderful memories about high school and all. I can't imagine myself doing that ever.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Of course I didnt go, but if I remember correctly my friend came over and hanged out with me that night. Which was really cool of him for a lot of reasons, one bieng he could have easily gone to the prom, tons of girls liked him and he was very popular, so now that I think about it more, I wonder what the heck he was doing hanging out with me?? :stu


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I got carried away and went to 4 proms. They are not what they are cracked up to be.


----------



## SheIsBrite (Aug 5, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Did not attend - I didn't want to be around any of them. Still don't!


I agree.
I didn't go, they would just make fun of me. I was quiet in school all day so how in the world would I be able to function and relax at a social school gathering.. with dancing. Naw.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I went to my prom. I went with a friend of mine, whom I suppose I treated very badly since I later found out he thought that since I was his date, we went as more than friends. He was shy, too, though and he never asked me out after that. He invited me to his high school graduation party, but it was during graduation and after the ceremony, I forgot and didn't find the invitation until two months after the party.

I remember being excited and a little nervous, but not SA nervous, just regular nervous. My mom called me out of school early so that my friend and I could go get our hair done. My dress was really simple, black with bows on the front and the style that year was shorter dresses, so nothing really long or glamorous.

I only danced one dance with him and I stepped on his toes the whole time. I felt bad. I did do the "Time Warp" with another friend of mine though. That was daring for me.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Not the Freshman Banquet, the Junior Prom or the Senior Ball.
I didn't have any one to go with, and thus no reason to go.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Prom is coming up and I still don't know if I want to go or not. Our school rents riverboats for prom so I think that would be a lot of fun ... I guess if friends are going, I will. The chance of me getting a date is pretty much zero so I won't even bother worrying about that aspect of it. :b


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I didnt go to mines at all. I didnt have any boyfriends in school. Plus nobody asked me out, you all know I surely wasnt going to ask a guy out. 

But looking back on it, I wish I did went to my Prom.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Hasn't happened yet, I probably won't go anyways. Unless someone asks me :roll


----------



## CavedIn (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, I forced myself to go. I was so nervous at first but I started to relax after a while - it helped that the lights were dark and no one really bothered me, I could just sit at the side and watch the band. I didn't enjoy the photographs bits, I look like a rabbit caught in the headlights in them :blush There wasn't any pressure to get dates, most people didn't have one and went with friends instead.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I went to mine. It was bad. I didn't really have friends, so I was sitting on a table with these "fake friends" who were never very nice to me. My date was someone who I didn't really like and she was acting weird. We actually left early.


----------



## snake (Aug 12, 2005)

I never went. I was asked by a few girls, I declined. I went to a massive high school (3000 kids), so prom was a huge thing. The whole procedure of getting out of the vehicle and everybody looking at you, taking pics, etc kinda turned me off.


----------

